# Town or Country?



## chill.take.over (Apr 26, 2011)

I live in the sticks fo' sho' :/


----------



## Gray Skies (Dec 27, 2010)

I live in a small town of about 2,500 people.


----------



## PlushWitch (Oct 28, 2010)

I LIVE in a city.. but I actually prefer some more rural surroundings... and it's not THAT city like round here.


----------



## JC22 (Oct 21, 2011)

Anything except city. I picked underwater. 

(But I wouldn't want to live in Rapture though...)


----------



## MrSmashem (Aug 25, 2010)

Spaceship.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

I should have included "college campus" in the list of options (since not all colleges are in cities) and also "large rambling country estate" for the millionaires among us. 

Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## lost in wonderland (Dec 22, 2011)

I live in the city, and I love it.

But someday, I'd also love to live in my car and travel around with no permanent address.


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

anyotherday said:


> But someday, I'd also love to live in my car and travel around with no permanent address.


Me too! Let's go together!


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I live in a town. One day, I hope to live in the country.


----------



## Dorigen (Dec 24, 2011)

I live in a mansion on the rural outer fringes of a town. I'm not quite sure where that falls under, but I assume "country." I love it, personally - quiet, beautiful surroundings, and yet enough friends who live nearby because it isn't completely rural.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

I live in a underground dungeon, where the government can't read my mind.

Also, I am bømping zis zread.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

Village, on the outskirts of a city~


----------



## Introvertigo (Dec 27, 2010)

My mortal body is living in a small seaport city in New England. The mind of Christ, which controls my soul and spirit, is not subject to time or place.


----------



## Elvira (Dec 1, 2011)

I live in the country where there are a lot of farms, even though I don't live on one. During the school year I live in a city.

I think I would have liked growing up in a city (depending on which one and which part). I found life to be kind of monotonous in the country, and there wasn't any diversity at all. A lot of people were ignorant about other cultures. It was also really boring, because I never really had any work to do outside. Plus, there was just not much to do. 

I also feel like I have no street smarts at all, but I wish I had them!


----------



## Ramysa (Mar 22, 2012)

City. And I'm not moving no matter what!!


----------



## expodentialfunction (Dec 19, 2010)

City. But i could live anywhere .....  ...
... well ... anywhere with access to a decent cup of coffee every day ...


----------



## Mamaoftwo (Apr 18, 2012)

Was so tempted to pick spaceship. But town, it is.


----------



## Byrnsies (Jul 16, 2012)

I wish I could say underwater. :c


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

I live in a City. Whilst I love the countryside for holidays and suchlike... I love the City.


----------



## ilphithra (Jun 22, 2010)

Era said:


> Interesting results. My little survey has proven (scientifically) that people in small communities don't know about MBTI, or they don't use the internet. I guess they talk to their neighbors or something. They probably tend to be older too, and busy with real life.


:dry:

I live in middle of nowhere in the country and yet, I have broadband, I know about MBTI and all that. I'm also not 60+ years old.

House down the road has a young couple and kids and I've seen the net antenna_ (we get wireless internet in the country, like a phone does)_, house a bit away from mine has net also, the farm down the other side of the road has net and stuff and there are 3 generations living there.

So, 4 houses in the middle of nowhere (our immediate neighbors are cows, rabbits, foxes and birds) and we're all connected.

Care to not generalize much?


----------



## nakkinaama (Jun 20, 2012)

Countryside!!! Forever.


----------



## OldManRivers (Mar 22, 2012)

I live in an old cotton gin town, and the cotton gin closed.
Two city blocks longdowntown, a scattering of other businesses haphazardly scattered all around.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

Somebody sing Little Big Town's "Boondocks" for me!


----------



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

I live in North West London in the UK. My location was historically a village but with the new developments it is soon to be a City.


----------



## LindsyClarke80s (Mar 30, 2018)

City


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I wish I was living out in the forest, buuuuuut it is nice to not have a long drive to the grocery store etc. I think where I am is considered a suburb, but maybe it's city? It's not right downtown anyways.


----------



## Cal (Sep 29, 2017)

city


----------



## Rong Wong (Feb 16, 2018)

Currently living in the outer eastern suburbs of Melbourne, Australia. We have lots of native trees, birds and open spaces aren't too far away.









Sometimes we get visits from these lovely fellows - the Eastern Rosella.

Unfortunately, high-density developments are becoming the norm. People are building two or more houses on one block of land. My once quiet, relaxed haven is fast becoming a thriving metropolis with more traffic, more noise and more crime. :frustrating:


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I live in a suburb, satisfied with it.


----------



## Westy365 (Jun 21, 2012)

I live in the suburbs, but I'm not sure what to call where my ideal living area would be. 

I want to live fairly close to civilization, but I also want space, plenty of land (maybe an acre or so), and some privacy (though I still want neighbors). Some kind of fusion between country and suburb living.


----------



## dismountedhussar (Mar 20, 2017)

I sort of have to pick boonies. One cloudy Sunday morning I literally heard banjo music in the distance. That being said I'm only 25 mins from a large town, and about an hour from a medium-small city(its big enough to get concerts).


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Town though it's next to a metropolitian area or an area with many small-sized and medium-sized cities and a very large one in the south (though i'm almost never there, since it's in France).


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

City


----------

